# SSD not detected



## Damiano (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi.

Trying to install FreeBSD on this here HP Zbook 15 G2 laptop, except it won't detect my SSD, which is LITEON-CX1-JB512-HP. `geom disk list` and `camcontrol devlist` show only DVD drive, USB boot stick and my other HDD (WD5000BPKT) installed alongside SSD. The SATA mode in BIOS is AHCI and I can't change it as options are strangely missing. The only possibly related lines I could find in /var/run/dmesg.boot are these:






Finally, the issue is not present on Windows or Linux, just FreeBSD. Clues anyone?


----------



## mrshadowstreet (Sep 17, 2022)

is your hardware new? 
are you able to detect your ssd in bios?
also, you can try this way:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n12LROZvW3U


----------



## msplsh (Sep 17, 2022)

This drive must have some kind of quirk that isn't accounted for in open source









						Ubuntu Installation: Attempt to mount a filesystem with type ext4 in SCSI7 (0,0,0). partition #1 at / failed.
					

I'm seeking help with an issue I'm having with my Ubuntu install.   I have a new HP Zbook with an SSD. Windows 7 was installed on it without a problem.   First I tried the "Erase disk and install U...




					askubuntu.com


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 17, 2022)

I would update the BIOS. I see a 2020 download 01.26 Rev.A under Windows 7 x64 downloads.
That would be my first avenue.






						HP ZBook 15 G2 Mobile Workstation Software and Driver Downloads | HP® Customer Support
					

Download the latest drivers, firmware, and software for your HP ZBook 15 G2 Mobile Workstation.This is HP’s official website that will help automatically detect and download the correct drivers free of cost for your HP Computing and Printing products for Windows and Mac operating system.




					support.hp.com


----------



## Phishfry (Sep 17, 2022)

Damiano said:


> Clues anyone?


Remove DVD drive for testing. Is the drive ejectable?

That would be a hardware test. Maybe it dont like that DVD drive with SSD.


----------



## Damiano (Sep 17, 2022)

mrshadowstreet said:


> is your hardware new?
> are you able to detect your ssd in bios?
> also, you can try this way:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n12LROZvW3U


If you mean the drive then it must be about the same age as the machine itself as it was included by default. The laptop is from 2014. And yes, it's perfectly detectable in BIOS and it's listed in the boot menu.



msplsh said:


> This drive must have some kind of quirk that isn't accounted for in open source
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, except there are no problems installing linux on it. Like openSUSE works fine, installed it several times. The only issue I ever had was occasional and random desktop freezups with subsequent ATA related errors in dmesg, which is nicely cured with *libata.force=noncq* boot parameter. Not sure if it's related to the issue in question but for what it's worth.



Phishfry said:


> I would update the BIOS. I see a 2020 download 01.26 Rev.A under Windows 7 x64 downloads.
> That would be my first avenue.
> 
> 
> ...


I actually did it like a year or two ago. Wasn't any particular reason, did it just in case.



Phishfry said:


> Remove DVD drive for testing. Is the drive ejectable?
> 
> That would be a hardware test. Maybe it dont like that DVD drive with SSD.


Umm... honestly, I don't think that should be the case. Either way, I don't see a way to remove the drive without partial machine disassembly and I can't bother doing that... and why DVD and not HDD? I have a secondary drive in here, which is detected. Removing it won't do anything, though, I've tested it before.


----------



## msplsh (Sep 18, 2022)

Damiano said:


> no problems installing linux on it


Buuuuut....


Damiano said:


> libata.force=noncq


Perhaps this is more fatal, earlier, on FreeBSD?  It's possible that this particular drive lies about how well it supports certain SATA standards such as NCQ.  (860 Evo seemed to have this problem)  Per this post and this linked mail message, maybe a custom loader.conf is in order to disable this.  I'm having some difficulty locating more recent guidance on how to dumb down an entire CAM bus, but it seems a setting in loader.conf(5) is going to be where to go to get it to boot and camcontrol(8) might be able to reset the whole bus after boot after you tell it to dumb-down the SATA protocol.


----------

